# FUUJIN - Sumo Pro Drag GTR - Finished!



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi all,

My wait is almost over. FUUJIN is nearly ready and here are some pictures from today. We just have some wiring to finish off when it returns from Greece in a couple of weeks time.

The car weighs 1050 kilos without fuel/me - which is the same weight as HKS - later I can remove more weight, probably around 30 kilos when I can source a couple of lighter parts which I dont have right now and are custom made.

Anyway, enough of the talk, finally, here it is:-









































































Finally, we will return to the drag strip after an absence of 2 years and pick up where we left off - I cant wait.

See you at Santa Pod in the future.

We'll be using the same boost pressure as Mario - ALL OF IT ! :squintdan 

Andy, Rob, Mark, Alex, Matt, Steve and Dan


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! Looks amazing (even in pink ) Can't wait to see it in action.. Good luck with the HKS record! :thumbsup: :bowdown1:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Whats that? air duct to intercooler?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pink*

There was me thinking it was only my wife that could make pink look sexy---stunning..Good luck with this Andy...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Awesome. Simple as that. Good work those chaps.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Jesus. Pure awesome.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks impressive, can't wait to see it run! 

So is the pink gonna be the new Sumo colour?

Alex B


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I cannot wait to see this run after all of the work Andy and it looks simply awesome 

Are you planning on running at Japshow finale??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

1050 kilos - jeez that's lost some weight !

Will you be wearing a colour coded race suit when you drive it ?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Typical SUMO quality. Top draw! Good luck with the car chaps.


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

dammn any specs?


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks amazing, I know there is a lot of buzz about this car and the records it may or not make/break. can't wait to see it run (will that be Japshow by any chance?)

Just out of interest, how much does the body kit weigh?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Simply awesome... Looks like it will live up to your expectations...

Nice one


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

fantastic car and a fantastic achievement.


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Stunning car Andy , not sure I would have chosen the same colour but you just can tell this car is gonna be an absolute animal. I wish you all the best of luck!!

What sort of times would you hope/expect to run with this?

Hopefully sometime in the future. I may have the chance to see this run.

All the best.

Doug S

:clap:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Looking good, nice (relatively) un-cluttered engine bay. 

Going from the position of the air diversion stuff behind the intercooler it makes it look as if you have a very thin intercooler, is it? or just how it looks in the pics?

Radiator location???


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

engine looks so sweet


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

obviously pinky, just need to see if it's perky up the strip now.

looks lovely, I personally can't wait to see it in action:clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Emmmmmm....pink!!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

cant wait to see her in action looks stunning well worth the wait 

u in uk or going to greece with car


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

fuujin awesome.....


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: huge respect guys, looks awesome


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Hi,

Fanks everyone 


Answers! :

Bodykit : The Do-Luck kit has been produced especially for the car, its the normal aero design that you can buy from us but it was made with much less FRP than usual to save weight as the car wont see the road/need the normal reinforcing Do-Luck parts have, prior to paint you could see through the parts in places.

When will it run : ASAP but it wont run at Japshow although the car will be there on display for the first time, we dont have time to finish some jobs and get the engine on song ready to run in time. It will run for some shakedown passes in October though, thats the current plan if we can stick to it before the weather closes in.

Intercooler/radiator : The intercooler is an HKS GT Type which is the same as my R34, its an off the shelf item. The radiator is laid on the bottom under the car and is custom made to suit. It sits in front of the subframe/arb and under the I/C duct between the chassis rails. The intercooler has been moved forward about 3 inches to give extra space in the engine bay and all the i/c pipes re-engineered to suit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Andy that's a blast, would be happy to see that one in flesh.:clap: :clap: 

Again:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Any changes to the rear lights, they look kind a strange, and weight quite a bit out of the box?

Awesome car, hope it gives you the results you want. :bowdown1:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

gtrlux that is an awsome pic mate, andy should buy it off u!

andy great car, i just dnt like the way it looks, wheels and rear lights?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Good work guys cant wait to see it run.

Tony


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

that is a monster!! cant wait to see it in action!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Haribo said:


> gtrlux that is an awsome pic mate, andy should buy it off u!
> 
> andy great car, i just dnt like the way it looks, wheels and rear lights?


cheers . . it's free for download


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

bloody awesome! doesnt matter what it looks like (i like it) as long as it does the job. 
that thing is featherlight! is there a minimum weight in which class this will run in, or is it open? good luck with the project, cant wait to see the vids!:thumbsup:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Engine looks super. Best of luck with the run in.

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Makes pink look tough!!
Good luck Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Now that looks like it can do some damage to the HKS record.:clap: Nice one Andy. :bowdown1: 

What weight are you hoping for when all the mods are completed?

Andy.


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry if this is just me but why the hell choose pink? Why dont you go and buy a yellow can of dulux from b&q and finish the job off? 
Awesome car otherwise just imo you have killed it....


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Massive project Andy! Good luck breaking the record! Let's see if it's really a 7sec. run in the bag


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Love the car, love the colour!!!  

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rikku (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks very nice, a high 8 should be possable with that turbo......are you still going to 3540s.......or was it 3240s when you get the engine right? (that was the old plan wasnt it)???

リック


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Incredible Andy, I hope you do the business and beat that record.

Ant.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

I think 30 kilos of that weight is parts on my skin and litres of blood that I have left in there since the project began


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

AWESOME Andy.
Looks cool.
Get some testing in now.:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 



Mick


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks good Andy, I hope all your hard work and time pays off for you.:bowdown1:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't say anything more than :

*Suf**kingperb*​
 :squintdan :squintdan :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


Look forward to seeing the timings in the future, well done to you all.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks uke: IMO.

But I'm sure it'll do the times, which is what its all about. :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Fanks for the comments good and critical of the look/colour.

As for minimum weights etc, I have no idea tbh, the rules havent been written yet however I have been pushing for the rules to be written for a Pro class etc but failing that the car meets the regs for 8.1 ( i think it was ) Drag regs from the Drag Blue Book so it can compete in existing competitions anyhow alongside V8 American RWD stuff but thats no of any real interest to me.

Although finally ( hopefully ) having a car to beat V8 diehards with our Jap small engined pink thing will be enough to get recognised as a professional contender in the drag world at the very least.

We havent done anything yet that we can brag about so I wont, I can only mention our goal and show the car in its completed state, what happens from here-on in is in the post and we'll starting slow and working up the times.

What is cool is the new Toyo DDR1 Slicks we have, amazing tyres, these will be a big advantage to us as they have already proven for the Pro Mods etc this year.

I have already ordered a stock-pile of new pants too :chuckle: 

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Time*



Rikku said:


> Looks very nice, a high 8 should be possable with that turbo......are you still going to 3540s.......or was it 3240s when you get the engine right? (that was the old plan wasnt it)???
> 
> リック


Hi,

Right now is has the T51, this will be used to dial in the chassis and get to grips with the car, we dont need more power than 800 right now. Later on we will use a turbo setup that will give 'enough' power to suit smaller ET's. Whether it will be a single or twins I am torn at the moment, whilst I favour the twins, there is twice the weight over everything, turbo, wastegate, piping etc.

What I do fancy is a pair of T51's, stealing Mario's idea... Now that would be cool, I could hang them both out of the bonnet to fit them in.

With this power (800) and weight(1150 with me and fuel ), we think an 8.5 is possible with the right grip but this would be an optimum target in theory only.

Andy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good to see alot of sensible thought has gone into it! Its not all about silly power and am sure you will show this and make it work!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Twin T51's WOW that would be an awesome lagster!

Ant.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So no more cream buns and beer for you then Andy.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

For the really thick people like me, can someone explain how that big silver air intake thing works in detail Thanks


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

its not an intake, just there to deflect the used air away from the engine after the intercooler is it not???


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

absoloutly stunning car by the way, looks very well put together. good luck running it in the future.:thumbsup: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

neil c said:


> its not an intake, just there to deflect the used air away from the engine after the intercooler is it not???


There by getting warmer air out of the way of the intake?


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

i'd have thought so yes. ideally you wouldnt want a drag car running too hot, and directing the warm air from the back of the intercooler out of the engine bay will help that as the hot air is then not being forced onto the engine. this would also help the reduce the amount of work the radistor would then have to do. though if i'm wrong i'm sure Andy Barnes will correct me.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely car.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Scoop*

Its there to aid making the intercooler much more efficient and in turn give more power. It also pushes the air up and over the bonnet to save going through the engine bay but that wasnt so important. We had so much space at the front of the car that we could try something to help with the higher inlet temps we had before when running in the summer etc, especially with heat soak etc during warm up and burnouts etc this is why the intercooler is separated from the radiator and has its own space.

The radiator is laid flat under the car but is about 1/3rd the size of an OEM rad - we dont need lots of coolant.

How it works time will tell, we will be logging air inlet temps before and after the i/c and the answer will be clear. 

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Web*

FYI, our websites have had major updates recently, if you havent been to them recently check them out, especially the Sumo one, you can spend hours trawling thru the info :

Home Page

Andy


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

*Andy Barnes*

how are you going to channel the air through a radiator that sits flat under the car??? also, is there any chance of some pictures of the radiator setup please??? many thanks 

neil


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Rad*

I dont need big cooling.

I dont have pictures of the rad or any other small details as I didnt take any before the car left for Greece the only pictures I have are the ones I posted so far.

Andy


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Lovely work! Serious Dedicated drag car! Look forward to seeing it up close.
Loads of positive camber on the rear wheels! Is that amount worked out, or a starting point for testing?
Pink car, white wheels silver graphics, I dont think visually it works though.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Does the lack of cooling requirement mean you are going to run on Methanol?


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

think andy said he wont run methanol so its a level playing field with hks etc if they beat there times


----------



## Avinitlarge (Feb 23, 2002)

That is mint, I hate the colour but a car of that spec could be puke green and still be a minter:thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Fantastic...not too sure of the colour butits different...and i like different 

Big well done to the guys at Sumo, looks like a lot of hard work has gone into this and money!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*CTG Prop*

Hi,

Quick update, the car is now back from Greece and work has started again to get the car finished 100%.

Good news is that I have finally managed to hook ourselves up with a carbon propshaft to use on the car, thanks to the boys at CTG Torqline. For months I have been back and forth with various companies about this problem ( finding a prop that will live up to what we need and wont break - I have seen the broken one at HKS! ) and they stepped up to help out.

They say it will do the business and were willing to back us with one which makes sense as we are getting various enquiries about them all the time anyway so we will also be supplying them as and when people ask - as well as continuing the group buy here.

It arrived today and I took some pictures of the stock shaft and the new one on our scales.

The best news about it all is that by saving 8'ish kilos,I can carry on eating KFC for a little while yet as well as the added performance the shaft should give 

Big thanks to the friendly and helpful guys at CTG :shamelessplug:

Some pix:

The Stock Shaft:










The CTG Carbon Shaft:










The CTG ' Thanks' sticker on FUUJIN :










In other issues, I am awaiting the main harness for the Motec ( which we are using for datalogging only ) and I finally have the full translated instructions of the airshifter gearbox which crosses over to confirm alot of the info I had from the HKS Motorsport boys in Japan ( thanks to Hiroke  ) and some I didnt have such as wiring diagrams and colours - there is a maze of wiring to contend with.

The car will be at Santa Pod this weekend however we havent been able to get it finished and ready to run in time so it will be just on display on our stand.

We are now working towards getting the car to Santa Pod at the end of October midweek for some testing. 

Cheers

See you all this weekend

Andy


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Fantastic looking car, really purposeful look despite the colour :smokin: 

Shame it won't be running this weekend.


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

Good God, that engine bay looks like a nuclear power station!!!
Great techno development.
Awesome job.:squintdan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fantastic work Andy and look forward to seeing the car this weekend.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

Andy.
1st order of business, beat 8.273 ?? keke

can wait to hear your project running. GL & HF


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good Andy, will you be the first car into the 8s? WOuld be a nice welcome back for you.

リック


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome. Can't wait to see it down the strip


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Stunning peice of kit. Sorry for my ignorance but why is 8.273 significant? as far as i can remember the HKS drag monster was around 7.68, and of course Heat Treaments 7.57.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Daytona*

Its significant as thats the time that Mario's car has run uptil now is what he means


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Fair play to andy, just been on japshow website to see the line up for sunday

Event Winner Runner Up 
JapShow June 2006 Kevin Huntly 10.409s @ 145.00mph Adrian Smith 10.647s @ 135.10mph 
JapShow Finale 2005 Gary Passingham 10.226s @ 130.39mph Gulli Haldorsson 10.418s @ 137.62mph 
JapShow June 2005 Dee Ireland 9.994s @ 148.43mph Adrian Smith 10.810s @ 134.23mph 
Jap Performance 2004 Andy Barnes 9.757s @ 146.59mph Ron Kidell Broke/Abort 


that was copied from their website, Andy's times in 2004 would have won every year since!! And the times have been getting worse!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Loving the car. Great thread and interesting read  

Is there a technical reason why you choose an R33 to start with?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Porkie said:


> Loving the car. Great thread and interesting read
> 
> Is there a technical reason why you choose an R33 to start with?


Think Andy wanted a level playing field to compete with the HKS car!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

:smokin: Understood, thanks


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

looking good andy,i imagine alot of effort hard and hard work has gone into building that,be good too see it running up the strip in october.
got any dates,on when your gonna take it for a spin.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats a bit special :clap:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

neilstafford said:


> looking good andy,i imagine alot of effort hard and hard work has gone into building that,be good too see it running up the strip in october.
> got any dates,on when your gonna take it for a spin.


End of october i think he said


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> End of october i think he said



:thumbsup: 
wonder if spectators would be allowed?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How many runs will a car like this do at top boost levels?? and why did HKS or SUMO not choose an American auto drag box??

5?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Hi,



> Andy's times in 2004 would have won every year since!! And the times have been getting worse!


Yep I know. Even back then ( 2 years ago ) in testing I ran 2 tenths quicker on the 60fts than I did at the event ( where I ran a 9.68 in competition ) however I wasnt able to duplicate the 1.4 60ft in the competition. If I did, the car would have run 9.3-9.5, 2 years ago but I stopped running the car as low 9's would have been good but taken my attention away from my dream to run 7's with the R33 which I was building and have now almost finished.

The times have come down of course and we all may even see an 8 this weekend if a couple of the guys can lay down some reasonable runs, especially from Tim Webster, he has the car to do it, just needs the balls  . I am yet to see anyone run consistent 9's back to back as we did 2 years ago one run after another though which is only an observation, not critisism. Indeed it would appear that if I kept the GTR on the strip I would have had the 'opportunity' to win every event upto now as the R34 would run 9's all day along without breaking, as it proved it could as well as cutting good lights each time in the heads up competitions ( as you can see from Pods website where I cut a 0.006 light :chuckle: 



> Is there a technical reason why you choose an R33 to start with?


Simple answer, no. I had my old R33 and the first Skyline I ever owned sitting around and it served the purpose. I never wanted to cut up my R34 as it was too expensive to make into a race car, which is why I stopped with it 2 years ago.



> wonder if spectators would be allowed?


No spectators for the general public I am afraid. Customers of Sumo and Do-Luck have an open invitation to come along if they want as well as some media to record what we get upto however its just the first tests, I dont expect to run huge numbers out of the gate. Those customers will be informed from our database when we organise something.



> How many runs will a car like this do at top boost levels?? and why did HKS or SUMO not choose an American auto drag box??


HKS recommend 20 full power runs for the engine although we will do leak downs after each run and record the wear on the engine and make a decision as to when it should be refreshed. The engine is for drag use only and has a limited recommended life-span, its not a street engine by any means.

As for the gearbox, its simple, we are racing a GTR. GTR's dont have powerglide gearboxes and I dont intend to use one. Sticking with the HKS box makes me feel we are racing a GTR rather than a dragster and it has 5 gears, albeit run by airshift.

If we wanted to drag race the conventional way I would have back halved it and chucked in a V8 - all stuff thats been done before a million times - and not a true GTR, whats the point in that. we are doing it this way because its hard, not because its easy. 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good answers, i just hope this sunday people can put all the skyline potential there is floating around the UK into some decent times! Like you said the likes of Tim and Keith should be there if they dont break!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Simple answer, no. I had my old R33 and the first Skyline I ever owned sitting around and it served the purpose. I never wanted to cut up my R34 as it was too expensive to make into a race car, which is why I stopped with it 2 years ago.


Thanks, I saw your old 34 at a petrol station on the way to Donnington.

Looks stunning now as a road car. New owner wasn't very chatty though! Must have been a bit early for him  :chuckle:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*9 sec runs*



Andy Barnes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am yet to see anyone run consistent 9's back to back as we did 2 years ago one run after another though which is only an observation, not critisism.
> 
> Andy


Andy--hasnt Andy Forrest did this with a day full of cosistant 9 sec runs a little while ago?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> good answers


Who made you the teacher?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Runs*



markyboy.1967 said:


> Andy--hasnt Andy Forrest did this with a day full of cosistant 9 sec runs a little while ago?


Did he?

Where are the times and I will retract what I said 

Andy


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Drag times*

I`ll see if i can find them. Im sure Andy will be on to advise if i cant find the info required.Im sure he had aprox 4 or 5 runs all in the 9`s.....


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe how far you've came since the first time i read about you and the 34, years ago. 

You've done really well and i'm rather envious. lol

Good luck with the new car.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

wow :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

what a car!!!! cant wait to see it in action :bowdown1:


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Andy Forrest has run more UK 9 second quarters than ANY other Jap car i know of. When he set the new record of 9.19 at the end of August at York Dragway, every run of the day was a 9. He also ran a day full of 9's in early september with a 9.25 best. He's had 9's at every single event he has run at this year. He also seems to do it with very little drama which is more impressive.

The times on the Japshow site, are the times run in the finals, NOT the fastest times of the day, which were quicker than the times in the finals. Winning the finals, as you well know Andy, is who gets to the line first, not who sets the fastest time.

Your car looks great, and i honestly cant wait to see it run, and do as it is intended, which i am sure it will. I will have a good luck on Sunday, as Rob has promised me a cup of tea.

One fault i can find, and its picky, is the side exit exhaust doesnt finish flush with the side skirt, wont this blow/burn the side skirt to smitherines?

Steven


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> The car weighs 1050 kilos without fuel/me - which is the same weight as HKS - later I can remove more weight, probably around 30 kilos when I can source a couple of lighter parts which I dont have right now and are custom made.


The spec of a car looks good,not to sure about the colour you have gone for.

I would like to know if you have the weight of your car right Andy,because you have it about 80kg less than what I was told the HKS cars weighs in at.Plus the HKS 33 is full of carbon panels and it also runs with no water cooling.Even GTR700 weighs in at 1,345 Kg with fuel and driver,the last time I seen Andrej he did not look that heavy.So at a rough estimate I have your car about 190kg lighter than GTR700.

Looks like Mario needs to have a word with the guys at CRD if the weight of your car is true.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*RE 8.273*

Sorry but why 8.273 by GTR700 , As Glen Suckling in N.Z has run 8.08 @ 277kph on a T51 with a manually shifted Hollinger , which I think is more of a feat than GTR700 & *Not Using Methanol*. Reese did 7.9 on a T51 as also 
But this season Glen has switched to twins and and meths to futher give Reese some competition as even the the our Pro Rwd can't keep up with the 
4WD's


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



> I`ll see if i can find them. Im sure Andy will be on to advise if i cant find the info required.Im sure he had aprox 4 or 5 runs all in the 9`s.....


Cool 



> One fault i can find, and its picky, is the side exit exhaust doesnt finish flush with the side skirt, wont this blow/burn the side skirt to smitherines?


It isnt finished which is why. The car had to go to Greece and we cobbled it together as best we could, this is being changed.



> I would like to know if you have the weight of your car right Andy,because you have it about 80kg less than what I was told the HKS cars weighs in at.Plus the HKS 33 is full of carbon panels and it also runs with no water cooling.Even GTR700 weighs in at 1,345 Kg with fuel and driver,the last time I seen Andrej he did not look that heavy.So at a rough estimate I have your car about 190kg lighter than GTR700.


HKS's car weighs 1050 kilos without fuel and driver, I know this as I weighed it which obviously contradicts what you have 'heard'  It also runs water cooling. GTR700 was by no means made super light and was never given a full weight reduction although this has been happening recently I beleive ( last few months ). I would certainly assume that my car weighs less than GTR700 as the engineering to do that was much more complex than GTR700 ever was ( Mario removed bits and an when they could, my car was built from a bare shell with lightweight No.1 priority.) What GTR700 weighs now I dont know as I doubt Mario has weighed it recently to actually know, he certainly hasnt told me if he has.



> Sorry but why 8.273 by GTR700?


Its a joke Rock made as he knows that Mario and I are friends.


I certainly dont have any desire to run methanol in my GTR, my current thoughts about the future of my power (after the tests with the Kai ) will be 2 X T51's and on petrol....eh Mario 



> The times on the Japshow site, are the times run in the finals, NOT the fastest times of the day, which were quicker than the times in the finals. Winning the finals, as you well know Andy, is who gets to the line first, not who sets the fastest time.


Thats right, hopefully Andy may find himself listed after this weekends event at Santa Pod, as pointed out, in order to win this competition, you must qualify and run the quickest as well as cut a good light and run heads up, all of which we managed to do with 9's throughout bar a 10.2 bog 

This weekend should be good, anyone know if the weather will be good?

Andy


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> my current thoughts about the future of my power (after the tests with the Kai ) will be 2 X T51's and on petrol....eh Mario


i found Mario old post on this subject



MarioGTR said:


> Umm, Koyama's only problem is that if he hasn't done it, no one else should (or could...)
> 
> GT-3542's are maxxed out at around ~1400 BHP. However they are off their nuts to produce that output and they were chosen specifically because we could do some magic trickery with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice one Andy, good honest answers.

Re weather, its been looking good all week

Metcheck.com - Global Weather Forecasts - [Updated on 05 October 2006 at 9:00] - Weather Feeds - Live Data - Long Range Weather Forecasts


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

P20SPD said:


> Nice one Andy, good honest answers.
> 
> Re weather, its been looking good all week
> 
> Metcheck.com - Global Weather Forecasts - [Updated on 05 October 2006 at 9:00] - Weather Feeds - Live Data - Long Range Weather Forecasts



good good cant wait!


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's a day of 9 sec runs at the pod early in the year

Redline Rumble - Modified Car Event


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow! WOW!

thats awesome andy!

picture of the engine bay...is that wear your luggage goes?

(proberly been said already but anyways).


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> HKS's car weighs 1050 kilos without fuel and driver, I know this as I weighed it which obviously contradicts what you have 'heard'  It also runs water cooling. GTR700 was by no means made super light and was never given a full weight reduction although this has been happening recently I beleive ( last few months ). I would certainly assume that my car weighs less than GTR700 as the engineering to do that was much more complex than GTR700 ever was ( Mario removed bits and an when they could, my car was built from a bare shell with lightweight No.1 priority.) What GTR700 weighs now I dont know as I doubt Mario has weighed it recently to actually know, he certainly hasnt told me if he has.
> Andy


Andy if you are so sure that your car is that weight,then please take your corner weight scales with you to the race meet this weekend and prove it in front of all your supporters.Sorry but I don't believe for one minute that you have taken almost 200kg out of your car that Mario left in his car,I don't think so.Remember CRD have being building fast skylines for a lot longer than you have.

BTW Marios car is very light it has no engine or running gear in it,has not had for a very long time it just sits in the corner of CRD's workshop what a waste.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

I know Mario GF-5R box weights a ton. plus all the mods housing & mounting. ouch..


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice work Andy.

love the way you fitted the CF dash  . post the time slips when you get out to the raceway !


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Weight*



Munro said:


> Andy if you are so sure that your car is that weight,then please take your corner weight scales with you to the race meet this weekend and prove it in front of all your supporters.Sorry but I don't believe for one minute that you have taken almost 200kg out of your car that Mario left in his car,I don't think so.Remember CRD have being building fast skylines for a lot longer than you have.
> 
> BTW Marios car is very light it has no engine or running gear in it,has not had for a very long time it just sits in the corner of CRD's workshop what a waste.


Interesting.

I think the best thing you can do is call Mario and ask him 

He knows the in's and out's of his car and ours, call him if you are so dead cert on disputing details of our car as it sounds like you are local to CRD anyway, Jim has his number, ask him yourself.

The weight you are claiming for Mario's car is prior to the extra work he did in recent months, coupled with the fact you havent even seen inside/under our car to comment on whether we have less weight or not, seemly you just want to start some controversy here when its not needed.

What do I care if you think I have a heavier car than I said!  If I wanted to nobble power/weight ratios in our favour I would say we have 1350 kilos wouldnt I as that would make us appear to have more power :chuckle: 

See you all this weekend

Andy


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

:chuckle:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Andy .. you have PM 

Steve


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

simply awesome i hope it can pull some good times GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

can i have a passenger ride in it?:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

any new pics from the show??


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Andy, 

This may seem like a daft question but I will ask it anyway and risk being shot down. 

Seeing as your car is purely built for the dragstrip, why do you use an Intercooler?

I read somewhere once (rightly or wrongly) that the shorter the distance between turbo and throttle the better. For the purposes of weight saving and shorter pipework, could you not have used say water injection to lower the temps? or does a water injection kit + water weigh more than an intercooler? or is it impossible to use metal pipework from the turbo that would soak up some of the heat?

Just curious and possibly the wrong thread.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Question.*

No thats fine.

We use it as we want to show what can be done with the parts we sell, its that simple. 

The intercooler is an off the shelf HKS GT fyi.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

*The Car look GOOD and Light.*

Best of luck to all the Sumo Power team its a massive undertaking. I hope to personally see the car running a 7 second Run at a track thats on this side of the world.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Do you want the air from the outlet of the turbo, which is at 170ºC or do you want the air from outlet of the intercooler at around 45ºC?

Paul



GTRSTILL said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> This may seem like a daft question but I will ask it anyway and risk being shot down.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Pavlo said:


> Do you want the air from the outlet of the turbo, which is at 170ºC or do you want the air from outlet of the intercooler at around 45ºC?
> 
> Paul


Would it really be that hot?

This car has been built to break world records, not longevity so therefore apart from perhaps warming the trans and diffs would you need to run the engine hot? or are there efficiencies seen in the "burn" only when it is hot?

I just haven’t seen many tractor pull engines or drag cars (non Jap) that make use of them. 

Shot down I guess.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hehe

http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/turbo/turbocalcs.xls


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> I just haven’t seen many tractor pull engines or drag cars (non Jap) that make use of them.



The tractor pull engines tend to be supercharged aircraft engines. As standard some of them come with water meths injection direct into the eye of the supercharger. (For obvious reasons they didn't have them fitted as standard)

I think dedicated drag cars (the very fast stuff) don't even have a cooling system.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Hi all,

Update on the car as its been a while and I now have more to share for those who are following its progress...

The car is now complete and finished in its build up. Today we started the engine up for the first time ever and after owning the engine for 2 years in a packet, its great to now hear it live and breath in the workshop. The start up wasnt without drama though, as expected wasnt going to run first time without issue, the main reason why I expected issues was that the complete car is new, every single part has been put on the car from scratch and we were bound to get somethings wrong/dodgy connections etc which needed to be ironed out. 
HKS Japan sent over a start up map for the engine and Richie and Mick at HKS Europe set the map and parameters yesterday as I took the car to them to start it for the first time and check for leaks and problems that may come up. After problem solving a few little issues we still had some wiring wrong in the car from the main loom which we had trimmed down for essentials and in my haste to get rid of much as possible I had managed to completely miss the installion of the stock injector driver/resistor pack in the loom so we had no power to the injectors ( cheers to Gary for helping/confirming this over the phone ). So, after a big head scratching session I loaded the car up and went back to our shop last night to get the missing part. This morning we tidied up the quick fixes we did yesterday at HKS, installed the bits and pushed the start button. Amazing it fired immediately and sat there idling and for the first time we heard the engine note. The car has a side exit exhaust so its really loud, louder than our R34 was with its pipes out the side.

As far as the engine settings go, the engineer from HKS is over this weekend to work on the map and accompany us to the track next week as well as the guys from HKS Europe to oversee what the engine gets up to as we (hopefully) test the car for the first time.

Its finally alive!

Aside from the above, lots of work has been finished in the weeks leading up to yesterdays engine fire-up, the Motec ADL datalogger and sensors have all been installed ( cant believe how much all that equipment costs, also thanks to Geff from RE:Worx for helping with the loom and setup/motec stuff ), new damper settings and springs rates with the modified platforms that we needed to run are installed ( I also have another box of various spring rates and sizes as spares if we need to make changes ), the manual 4WD system is now completed and working fine, the air shifter electronics and plumbing are now complete although the box is still not in the car yet as we will start testing with the normal H pattern dogbox but its all ready to go in. Some last minute fabrication work was carried out this week at Hausers that we didnt have time to finalise before Greece.

Our current plan is to run the car next week to test everything out and see if the car works properly. The main aim is to log the data from a couple of runs and see where we are at before the winter weather sets in so we have more work to do over the winter ready for next year.

If things go really well during testing ( which I am hopeful for but have reservations about as its all new ) and we have chance to run some full power runs ( as full power on this turbo is only 820bhp), we will - although at this time the best we could hope to see would be 8.5 if the car was running at optimum and I doubt very much we will get that setting next week but its a little dream to make a target for if we happen to stumble across the opportunity to do so.

So thats about it at the moment, I hope to have a video up soonest of the engine running and some of the details around the car that some may wish to see and hear.

All fingers crossed right now for some luck to enable us to make some runs and start living the dream....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Well Done Andy:clap: 

Looking forward to seeing/hearing it in the near future


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck with the set-up/shakedown runs, impressive piece of machenery you have built there Mr. Barnes.  Looking forward to see your video.

Best of luck running the car up the strip in 2007.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Good luck for next week buddy, I'll have my fingers crossed for you. 

Keep it in one piece and just do what is needed to set your starting point.

Look forward to reading the out come next week.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh well the day draws nearer, good luck.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

good luck with it mate, hope all goes too plan.
hope its not too rude too ask?
any ideas what the car stands you in at, thus far?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> This morning we tidied up the quick fixes we did yesterday at HKS, installed the bits and pushed the start button. Amazing it fired immediately and sat there idling and for the first time we heard the engine note. The car has a side exit exhaust so its really loud, louder than our R34 was with its pipes out the side.
> 
> Its finally alive!














Well done buddy, to you & all your crew. Lookin forward to those times now


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

good luck with next week glad to hear shes alvie and all alright 


speak to you next week

lee


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Cant wait to hear the results, its a great car, (apart from colour..lol)

Look forward to the video.

Good luck


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Runs*

Hi all,

Another update, the most important to date, today we went to Santa Pod and ran the car. We'd planned to be there for a couple of days however we had lots of small and frustrating issues to deal with that only came out when we ran on the dyno all of which meant we ended up with about 5 hours at the track instead of 2 days.

The car is currently running 1.7bar of boost on the T51 Kai which is itro 700bhp fly.

Straight off the trailer on its first full pass since being built it ran a 9.9 this morning. From there we changed, adjusted and messed around and followed it up with times getting quicker each time the car ran.

Todays results ( which were just tests/shakedowns of all the systems etc ) were ( in order of passes - the car went quicker every run ):

9.9
9.7
9.6
9.5
9.3
9.2

The quickest being the last was 9.23 @ 149 mph and with only 700 bhp.

Unfortunately as time went on the track got damp and we tried to run again which resulted in a near coming together with the wall so we called it a day.

All the runs were done using the H pattern HKS dogbox ( we had not installed the airshift for the tests ) and Toyo Drag DDR1 slicks.

We also saw the car lay down some 'respectable at the moment' 60ft times, the quickest being a 1.38.

We have alot of vids from today which we will load up soon as we can as well as more specific info about the timing tickets as Rob has both of these and I dont have them to hand as I write this.

We didnt break any records and we were not trying to but we laid down some good 60fts by getting into the 1.3's on its first ever runs, the car didnt break and we now have lots of datalogging to go through and make changes however its almost unquestionable that if we had put the airshift box in, the car would have run an 8 as it was extremely unstable through gearchanges/conditions so I had to be very careful. Time was against us this week but the potential has been shown with the small amount of power we are using and the main thing being the car actually works really well.

The people who made this happen and are part of our effort already know how grateful we are of thier help, Cheers everyone.

I think thats it for this year now due to the weather so we'll make the changes we need and roll out next year.

The car is mental and a real handful, but what a laugh it is trying to tame it up the track 

9.2 with 700bhp and 1.3 60fts.......... unbelievable for its first ever runs - see you at the track next year - were back! :squintdan :squintdan :smokin: 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> 9.2 with 700bhp and 1.3 60fts.......... unbelievable for its first ever runs - see you at the track next year - were back! :squintdan :squintdan :smokin:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy



And lookin forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well done that man.

Great result Andy, you and the crew must be very pleased.

J.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

well done mate cant wait to see it running at full chat.

Tony


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Andy and the rest of the crew.
Unreal for the first time out well done.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Very well done for stright out the box Andy. 

It should be some sight next year with the air shifter and more power!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Result! 1.3 sixties straight away is awesome. Surely that chassis deserves a bit more power before next years season?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Phenomenal start Andy, should make for a very interesting season next year


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Good work Sumo, just a shame it's so late in the season. Roll on next year!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

well done, next year should be v. interesting !


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great stuff Andy, absolutely amazing result first time out and with such a comparatively short build period. Again, it looks like you've shown everybody the way to go, others try to follow but rarely succeed...


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Andy - going to be an interesting 2007


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Can't wait to see it in competition. Should be fast when it has DOUBLE the power:chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Well done that man (and his team)! :thumbsup:


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice one Andy... Good to hear it is all coming together... 

Dan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Congratulations Andy and let's hope it all comes together well for the 2007 season


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats, nice to here everythink went well.

Looking forward to see it run 8's and maybe below next year.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy,

So I guess it goes straight into the top 10 list then?

Well done mate :clap: . 
Now you've just got to wait for the sun again.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome for a first time outing Andy. Will you be fitting the airshift ready for its next runs and have you decided on a turbo configuration yet?

Ant.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Stunning times out of the box... Well Done Andy & the people from SUMO:clap:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

like most have said awesome for a first attempt with a car that is basically all new parts! 8's looking very easy mate, 7's??? who knows?


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Are there any vids???? awesome to see the car a alive!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

****...thats fast! with 'only' 700?!

i think you are most likely to come into the low 8's!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Hi all,

Sorry for the late reply, I have been in Belgium for a few days.

Thanks for the well wishing, as usual all we can and will do is our best to work out the problems and make new revisions to the GTR to make it as best we can, so to see the times as we did was awesome first time out to put some of the theories into practice and have them work.

I now have the timing slips in front of me and as promised, here are the details of the 9.2 run from the slip:

60ft : 1.384
330ft : 3.850
1/8 ET : 5.954
1/8 MPH : 119.32
1/4 ET : 9.233
1/4 MPH : 149.60

The car runs lesser speed in the 1/8th on this run than that of my R34 which ran 122mph's at the 1/8th however it gets there quicker as the R34 ran 6.2's in the 1/8 ET whereas at the moment Fuujin is 5.9.

Still the car would have run quicker and faster throughout if we had some more time before the track got damp in the cold weather.

Rob is cutting up the video footage as we speak and I will hopefully load it up tonight along with some pictures that we have from the day.

As soon as I got the vid, I will chuck it up.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking forward to the video Andy..:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Vid*

Its up dude, check and see.....different thread


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I knew that... honest


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Sumo Site*

We have updated our Sumo site now and it also shows some pictures and the video from the day too, here : Sumo Website Drag News

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*2007 Update*

Since we have more news, thought I would add it to this thread as its a good one for the car.

As most would know by now, catching up this thread, the car run 8.5 earlier this year and a quick search here can find you the details about this. 8.5 was run with 2bar of boost on the T51 SPL which we changed to at the beginning of the year. After a couple of techinical problems and the dreadfull UK weather put us out of action for a little while, we prepared the car again, this time with 2.2bar of boost and headed off to Pod for Japshow.

The results this time after another 'click' of boost on the EVC was much more pleasing again. The first run was over before it started as the intercooler pipe blew off the turbo in first gear after 'warming' the car up with a 5th gear burnout across the line, that run was a 9.6 @ 133 with virtually no boost and a bit of a bog on the line due to the grip of the track!

Quick fix of the pipe and we went back out to run again, this time with the 2step misfire control set slightly higher to reduce the chance of bogging and an amendment to the suspension, the car banged off the 2step and I slipped the clutch out. Something which surprises me everytime is the aggressiveness of the launch, I can barely remember 1st gear its that eventful . The car ran well and recorded 8.278 @ 164mph, a new record for the car and one more step on the ladder.

We later run the car again but were plagued by boost-loss which I later found to be a leaking pipe, but the car recorded 8.45 @ 161, then on the fourth run 8.40 @ 161mph backing up 8.4 as a 4WD record in Europe.

Pictures of the 8.27 :


















Obviously we are pleased to have the record back at Sumo again after retiring our R34 3 years ago when it held the record with 9.6. Since then we have been drifting and Time Attacking and are now pleased to return with this car running well and within a matter of 4 events, pull back the title which was previously held by Tim and the Duke R33 whilst we prepared and shook down our car.

Record : the record we set is 8.4 as its backed up within 1% and thats the rules ( with 8.45 ), equally of course we are pleased with the 8.27 and checking the logs and the timing slips its clear to us that its no banzai run however we are happy to claim 8.4 for now as thats the rules of the game ( the 8.4 was a 1.25 60ft ).

The future : I dont expect to get the car out again before the end of the year as there is a couple of changes to be made and when those are done it will be freezing cold again and not possible to run the car in any form that would be worth the effort, so for now it looks like 2008 will be the next time the car is run ( unless we go to Greece for a drag event that is being organised in the meantime ).

We are now concentrating on further increasing the power of the engine (its probably only about 900-950bhp right now ) to run quicker than 8.2 and hopefully give us a clear run in 2008 to run a 7 second pass. Of course that depends on a million things coming together but this is the new target and thats what we are aiming for, whether we do it or not remains to be seen.

I hope those who are following the car and our progress find the info and news interesting and that we continue to push the GTR as best we can.

Also amazing is the speed at which the Japanese drag has moved on this year with RWD cars running low 8's in the HKS Drag Series and the FWD cars running 10.6's! Congrats to all who raced this year and got the results they were looking for, imagine where it will be this time next year!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

good post mate, nice too see all that hard graft, for you and the sumo team has payed dividends, well done.


can i borrow it a week saturday?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

That time is false/not a record.

Sorry,only kidding,just couldnt resist seen as Andy disputes everyone elses times/records and achievements.

Nice time.


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*loser*



Irish GTR said:


> That time is false/not a record.
> 
> Sorry,only kidding,just couldnt resist seen as Andy disputes everyone elses times/records and achievements.
> 
> Nice time.



eh yeh ur gay.....enough


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cheers for the info Andy and massive congrats with the progress you've made this year. 

Will you be changing the turbo next year or just upping the boost more? How much boost will the T51 take? Will you be rebuilding the engine over the winter?
Have you found any other limiting factors with the car this year, by the way she squats and launches, grip does not seem to be a problem?!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Hi,

The turbo still has more to give before it runs out of puff however I have a cunning plan for more power :squintdan which is still turbo power ( not nos etc ) so we'll see what happens, I dont know 100% just yet.

The car is working well but it has loads of bugs to iron out, particularly with the logging system and some things which I keep putting off that need to be done better.

We'll start working on it again soon so its good to go next year.

Cheers

Andy

Ps. I know you are joking but, I only dispute bu11shit as its important to us and what we are doing, never facts


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

pm box full andy


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

probably ^^^


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That 2nd pic (the launch) looks insane!


----------

